# mud buddy or gator tail?



## Jake62 (Nov 26, 2012)

just wandering what some of yalls opinions were on which is a better motor. if anyone has had problems with either of them. thanks


----------



## HuntinJakes (Nov 26, 2012)

GTR all the way. Only complaint really is their weight


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 26, 2012)

reverse or no-reverse?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Nov 27, 2012)

I cant speak for GT but I love my Mud Buddy. Just keep your eye on the prop they can get worn fast.


----------



## huntnboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Mud Buddy.. I love mine


----------



## HuntinJakes (Nov 27, 2012)

huntnboy said:


> Mud Buddy.. I love mine



Have you honestly driven a Gator Tail to compare?
What did you like more about the Mud Buddy?
I have owned both and I didn't think the MB was nearly as good.

Not to mention, MB can have some horrible customer service. I never experienced it but I know some who have.


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 27, 2012)

good motor for tough places, get ready to burn a hole in your wallet though


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 27, 2012)

MB's CS is sub-par.  my next motor will be a GTR, the reverse is awesome.  And any prop on any mudmotor will get worn in a matter of minutes if you're digging in sand.  

I drive a mudbuddy, and i approve this message.


----------



## moto142 (Nov 27, 2012)

mb will have reverse next year so ive heard


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 27, 2012)

moto142 said:


> mb will have reverse next year so ive heard



they have it now. (sport-v and sport-h)  people put down deposits on motors that were promised in august.  It's november and still no motors for those who put money down.  I've had a mudbuddy for 3 years, and with the cost of 'em i will drive it until the proverbial wheels fall off, but when that happens, i will be calling Gator Tail.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 27, 2012)

For my money, it would be a Gator Tail.


----------



## tpj070 (Nov 27, 2012)

Go devil


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 27, 2012)

GTR all the way. MB reverse has been promised for 2 years now and nobody has one, I would not want to be the guinea pig. IF and when their sport is available and proves itself, it is a cool concept but until then stick with proven motor. Reverse is a great thing to have from backing off the trailer, picking up dekes, backing out of a dead end, etc. Go with a GTR or a Prodrive, find someone that has both and go ride or drive em and lastly put it on a boat built for the mud motor of your choice with proper transom height, angle and bracing to get the best performance out of your boat/engine combo.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 27, 2012)

I've logged a few hours on each.


Gatortail is a little bit harder to drive (hold, steer, etc).  MB drives and steers more like an outboard.
Stock GT seems faster than a stock MB.
MB has worse customer service.  GT will spend the time on the phone with you to help you all they can
You cannot change the lower gears in the GT like you can to upgrade a MB.
Control box on MB is more convenient.
GT reverse is hardly useful.  However it does seem to work better in mud than in open water.

I would not consider a prodrive.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 27, 2012)

vrooom said:


> I've logged a few hours on each.
> 
> 
> Gatortail is a little bit harder to drive (hold, steer, etc).  MB drives and steers more like an outboard.
> ...




Why not a prodrive???

I have had two MB and I think if I were to buy another I would get a prodrive because when you run out of ditch it would seem full power reverse would work much better than just spinin the prop backwards.


----------



## gobbler1 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Go Devil by far!*

Go with a go devil and why do need reverse on a mud motor. Half the time your going thru stuff you can't back up in. If you go w/ reverse it is something else to break.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had two mb's never had a problem. Had a good local dealer who answers the phone everytime I call or returns it as soon as he can.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 27, 2012)

gobbler1 said:


> Go with a go devil and why do need reverse on a mud motor. Half the time your going thru stuff you can't back up in. If you go w/ reverse it is something else to break.



because go-devils never break


----------



## Jake62 (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks yall for the input, i think i will have to go with the gtr just because of the reverse. i love duck hunting more than anything but when i think about it i actually fish and run limb lines way more than i duck hunt so i need the reverse especially running limb lines. the only problem is i can get a all welded boat with a outboard for half the price and i aint made of money.. decisions decisions.. i think i will be happy with anything right now!


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 27, 2012)

Outboards will get you just about anywhere you need to be determination will get you to the other places. A mud motor just makes it easier.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 27, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Outboards will get you just about anywhere you need to be determination will get you to the other places. A mud motor just makes it easier.



^this

it is way easier to run hydrilla/hycicanth (sp?)/water lillies with a MM than with an outboard.


----------



## Barroll (Nov 27, 2012)

HuntinJakes said:


> GTR all the way. Only complaint really is their weight



A GTR weighs less than a MB.  If you are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 27, 2012)

Johnson..... lol i have a mud buddy and around here (lake oc/sinclair) u don't really need one, hardly any hardcore slop and mud to run it through... it's either deep water or hard bottom sand.. .. it is a sweet motor and its tough.. however i am starting to experience problems with mine.. just got to keep it up with temporary maintenance. but i have never drove a gt so i couldnt compaire the two.. just make sure you are gonna use it for what it is actually for before you drop a bunch of money on one.. an outboard will do you just fine i believe..


----------



## Jake62 (Nov 27, 2012)

well swampmaster thats what im trying to weigh out. i run the river mainly and some shallow muddy spots on sinclair. but mainly i just dont want to spend alot of money on a new boat and not be happy with it. i have also thought about a tunnel hull but that will be the same price as a mud boat.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 27, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Why not a prodrive???
> 
> I have had two MB and I think if I were to buy another I would get a prodrive because when you run out of ditch it would seem full power reverse would work much better than just spinin the prop backwards.



Just my preferance.
They do drive very smoothly (but don't have as tight of a turning radius).  I don't like how with the verticle shaft the engine hangs off the back of the transom instead or centered/balanced over it.
The full power reverse is pretty awesome, and the first time you run it it will be a little be scary.  Where you hunt, up those ditches where you can't turn around it would be very helpful.  It's only really helpful when you are stuck and can't go forward since you can't just go in reverse on the fly.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jake62 said:


> well swampmaster thats what im trying to weigh out. i run the river mainly and some shallow muddy spots on sinclair. but mainly i just dont want to spend alot of money on a new boat and not be happy with it. i have also thought about a tunnel hull but that will be the same price as a mud boat.



i had the same decision to make as you.. a mud motor is cool and they are fun to drive but to be honest IMO i probably wouldn't buy one again if i had the choice.. especially on rivers, which are almost always sandy bottoms... that will wear a mud motor prop slap out.. and i mean QUICK... id just say you would be better with the outboard but its your decision.. and as far as a hull goes, thats all up to you. i think you will be happy with either hull, just the motor choice that you got to really consider..


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 27, 2012)

Swampmaster55 said:


> i had the same decision to make as you.. a mud motor is cool and they are fun to drive but to be honest IMO i probably wouldn't buy one again if i had the choice.. especially on rivers, which are almost always sandy bottoms... that will wear a mud motor prop slap out.. and i mean QUICK... id just say you would be better with the outboard but its your decision.. and as far as a hull goes, thats all up to you. i think you will be happy with either hull, just the motor choice that you got to really consider..





After you buy two or three props I bet one would figure out how not to wear them out so fast


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2012)

Whether or not you want reverse would be the main factor for me.  As for outboards, ain't no way no outboard is gonna follow me to 90% of the areas I hunt.  I am an older gent and I ran outboard before the advent of mudmotors and there is no way you can compare the two.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Whether or not you want reverse would be the main factor for me.  As for outboards, ain't no way no outboard is gonna follow me to 90% of the areas I hunt.  I am an older gent and I ran outboard before the advent of mudmotors and there is no way you can compare the two.




I agree. There`s places on my local lake that I can`t get to with an outboard anymore. It`s gotten that grown up and bad. Every year I hear of several outboards that get burned up tryin`.


----------

